# Few humi pics



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

i was bored so i took A few humi pics


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Is that a britalia? 

Nice selection BTW!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice love the diamond crowns


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

1st pic MB's Nice-----all the rest also!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice collection of cigars - however way too well organized. Need a little chaos in that humidor Bully!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Spectacular! What else can I say?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

deuce said:


> Is that a britalia?
> 
> Nice selection BTW!


 yes sir, my wife got that for me on christmas, I have broken her in real nicely...


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

Should be rated XXX for Excellent^3


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Some very tasty treats in your humidor!!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing Humidor!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

nice collection :biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Very nice collection of cigars - however way too well organized. Need a little chaos in that humidor Bully!


I concur... Thanks for sharing.:whoohoo:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great collection, Those La Flor's look amazing!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Not bad, son, not bad at all :dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Bully could I borrow a cup of cigars :lol: Great selection BTW


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

826 by Perdomo SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW aged! Nice Mr Bullybreed.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great looking Collection and the tats look better


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Joe welcome to ARHOA Anal Retental Humidor Owners of America

I will post a pic of humi once everything is in order by size and shape.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice collection Joe - especially like those Ligeros and Brazilias! Nice!
:biggrin:


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe, those La Flor Dominicas look great! I saw a five pack box at the B&M today. I was tempted! My wife wouldn't have understood tho.


Dustin


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Joe welcome to ARHOA Anal Retental Humidor Owners of America
> 
> I will post a pic of humi once everything is in order by size and shape.


 lol, thats deff me i had to move some around for the pics and it erked the hell outta me


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great looking humidors Joe!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice.... Wife and I just finish those one of those slow age nice smoke again nice humi you got there


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Joe! Next time I'm over at your house, I know where my first stop will be!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Nice Joe! Next time I'm over at your house, I know where my first stop will be!!


NP bro, while your in mine ill be haulen ass to your house...:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice selection bud!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn Joe! I'm coming to stay at your place.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice selection. You have some good taste there.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

NICE! Looks great.


----------

